# Rotten skull for shiatsu coffin escape



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's a new 2010 props in progress.

Picture of the rotten skull ala Build your own corpse from sratch...



























Thanks 
Sam


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That looks great. I can't wait to see the rest of the pics as this progresses.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Yuck! (that's a good thing)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Uruk-Hai said


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's gruesome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is truly sick...and I love it!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks - to be able to add that to lawn display i promise my wife to do a disney style decoration to balance...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It makes me hungry. Looks like Peanut butter and then chocolate. Yummy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice paint job. 

Lets see now, styrofoam head, liquid nail, hot glue teeth ?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool a prop completely from scratch! Nice job so far.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wicked gross! Thats gonna be a show stopper, very cool!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

wow, you're on a roll with these props, awesome stuff

Si


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love that paint job. It really brought it all together for a awesome prop.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great job!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very juicy!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice and rotten!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

samhayne said:


> Thanks - to be able to add that to lawn display i promise my wife to do a disney style decoration to balance...


So will we be seeing a rotten skull next to a corpsed Mickey Mouse?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> It makes me hungry. Looks like Peanut butter and then chocolate. Yummy!


And cherry syrup on top....ewwww

That is so wickedly rotten. Do you use some kind of mold to make the teeth? How do you get them so perfectly shaped? I never thought of using liquid nail to corpse with. Great idea. Your paint job is just amazing. Well, I think i will go outside now and throw away the corpsed head I just finished. I was feeling pretty good about it until now (JW hangs head and mopes outside).


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I see a little Christian Hanson in there somewhere... 
Looks great and gooey: 2 requisites for an exciting prop!


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes on the awesomeness of the teeth....and the rest of course. 

I have always favored liquid nails whenever I need to glue wall plugs in the brick outside for hanging hooks. Looks like I should be buying it by the gallon from now on. It does have a nice plasticky quality as it is drying...on your skin.....


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking awesome. Gonna have to do some of these for my walking zombie, so I too, am interested in those teeth! Please do tell!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice you can name him Rotty scotty.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I can smell the decomp


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, 

The whole thing is based on the DVD ''build you own corpse from scratch''.

SO i made the teeth using a hot glue gun on a silicone pad. and cutting the edged with scissor. Only take a 3-4 minutes and they are all done.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

here it is for this year, i had cut corner to make it in time for this year display. i will make a more elaborate coffin next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the hand is my favorite part of this prop. That webbing and those knobby knuckles make him look like a mad scientist's cross between human and frog.


----------

